# Upgrading pc build



## bettz (Jun 20, 2021)

Hi my current build is

i5 3570k
Asus p8z77-m
8GB DDR3 Ram
GTX 1060 6gb
Bequiet 530W PSU

Adding a new psu
(Corsair TX650M) 

Looking at upgrading the cpu motherboard and ram any recommendations?


----------



## QuietBob (Jun 20, 2021)

What do you mostly use your PC for?
Any specific apps you require or games that you play?
What's wrong with your current setup?
And what kind of improvement are you hoping to see with the new build?


----------



## Why_Me (Jun 20, 2021)

bettz said:


> Hi my current build is
> 
> i5 3570k
> Asus p8z77-m
> ...


What's your budget, what country are you located, what will be the primary uses for this PC and what is your current monitor resolution?


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Jun 20, 2021)

As others said what are your goals and limitations for the upgrade.


----------



## joemama (Jun 21, 2021)

Come on, at least give us a budget


----------



## Hyderz (Jun 21, 2021)

gaming desktop no gpu for sale | eBay
					

Get the best deals for gaming desktop no gpu at eBay.com. We have a great online selection at the lowest prices with Fast & Free shipping on many items!



					www.ebay.com
				




choose one of these and call it a day... only thing i would worry is psu other than that.... buying parts separately will cost more at this stage


----------



## Why_Me (Jun 21, 2021)

Hyderz said:


> gaming desktop no gpu for sale | eBay
> 
> 
> Get the best deals for gaming desktop no gpu at eBay.com. We have a great online selection at the lowest prices with Fast & Free shipping on many items!
> ...


Those don't have a gpu.  With that said let's put your suggestion to the test.  The psu is dependant on choice of graphics card which is subject to monitor resolution.










						Phanteks Eclipse P400A Black Computer Case - Newegg.com
					

Buy Phanteks Eclipse P400A PH-EC400ATG_BK01 Black Steel / Tempered Glass ATX Mid Tower Computer Case with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				



Phanteks Eclipse P400A $69.99

Exhaust fan for that case up above.

https://www.amazon.com/Antec-120mm-Performance-Connector-Single/dp/B08PVL8FJJ/
Antec 120mm Case Fan $5.99

https://www.newegg.com/p/N82E16813144396
MSI MAG B560M BAZOOKA $139.99

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/intel-...ked-desktop-processor/6452218.p?skuId=6452218
Intel Core i5-11400 $189.99

https://www.amazon.com/Gelid-Solutions-Phantom-Cooler-Case/dp/B076KYYSRW
Gelid Solutions Phantom CPU Cooler $36.99

https://www.amazon.com/Crucial-Ballistix-Desktop-Gaming-BL2K8G32C16U4B/dp/B083TRRT16/
Crucial Ballistix DDR4 3200MHz 16GB (8GBx2) CL16 $87.99

https://www.amazon.com/Blue-SN550-1TB-NVMe-Internal/dp/B07YFFX5MD/ 
Western Digital 1TB WD Blue SN550 NVMe Internal SSD $109.99

*Total: $641*

Review of that cpu.  Look for *Core i5 11400F + Opt* on the benchmarks.

https://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/intel-core-i5-11400f-processor-review,1.html

A better look at that board.






						MAG B560M BAZOOKA
					

Powered by Intel 11th Gen Core processors, the MSI MAG B560M BAZOOKA is hardened with performance essential specifications to outlast enemies. Tuned for better performance by Core boost, DDR4 Boost, Premium Thermal Solution, M.2 Shield Frozr, USB 3.2




					www.msi.com


----------



## bettz (Jun 21, 2021)

Sorry guys had an early night. 

From the UK

I'm about to upgrade the psu,got that a week ago 

Tbh I've mainly been playing call of duty and fortnite but noticed I've had to put the graphics on low to stop the stuttering. 

I don't really get much time to game anymore just figured it was time to upgrade as it's been almost 8 years


----------



## Why_Me (Jun 21, 2021)

bettz said:


> Sorry guys had an early night.
> 
> From the UK
> 
> ...


Budget and monitor resolution?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 21, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> Budget and monitor resolution?



Yeah, need a budget, but since he/she hasn't said anything about a monitor upgrade, I assume the OP plans to keep their ASUS 1080p monitor listed in their system specs


----------



## bettz (Jun 21, 2021)

Yep don't plan on upgrading my monitor at the moment

Current monitor

Budget I can spend upto £700 but as I don't use it as much I'd just like to be able to play most games on medium/high setting, the cheaper the better but if there's a good deal about...

Hoping to sell on my used parts which will help with costs

Also case is a M-ATX


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 21, 2021)

https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/list/mNZBTJ
		




			https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/list/M3sTkX


----------



## Why_Me (Jun 21, 2021)

bettz said:


> Yep don't plan on upgrading my monitor at the moment
> 
> Current monitor
> 
> ...


You could do something like this and use your existing gpu until graphic card prices start to come back down.









						MSI MAG B560M BAZOOKA Intel B560 PCIe 4.0 Micro-ATX Motherboard
					

Buy from Scan - MSI MAG B560M BAZOOKA, Intel B560, S 1200, DDR4, PCIe 4.0, SATA3, 2x M.2, CrossFire, 2.5GbE, USB 3.2 Gen2X2, M-ATX




					www.scan.co.uk
				



MSI MAG B560M BAZOOKA £109.99

https://www.scan.co.uk/products/int...reads-26ghz-44ghz-turbo-12mb-cache-65w-retail
Intel Core i5 11400F £149.99

https://www.scan.co.uk/products/dee...-single-tower-aluminium-fins-4x-heatpipes-int
DEEPCOOL GAMMAXX GTE V2 Black Cooler £24.98

https://www.ebuyer.com/743022-corsa...ram-3200mhz-c16-memory-kit-cmk16gx4m2b3200c16
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3200MHz CL16 £72.99

*Total: £358 inc VAT*

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/174802834606
Gigabyte Nvidia GeForce RTX 3060 Gaming OC 12GB £585.00

Review of that cpu w/benchmarks.

https://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/intel-core-i5-11400f-processor-review,1.html

A better look at that board.






						MAG B560M BAZOOKA
					

Powered by Intel 11th Gen Core processors, the MSI MAG B560M BAZOOKA is hardened with performance essential specifications to outlast enemies. Tuned for better performance by Core boost, DDR4 Boost, Premium Thermal Solution, M.2 Shield Frozr, USB 3.2




					www.msi.com


----------



## bettz (Jun 21, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> You could do something like this and use your existing gpu until graphic card prices start to come back down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm more than happy with my GPU at the moment

Also is it worth keeping the scythe ninja mini ?

Forgot how complicated this is!!!!


----------



## Why_Me (Jun 21, 2021)

bettz said:


> I'm more than happy with my GPU at the moment


This dealer has that cpu in stock atm.









						INTEL CORE I5-11400F 6C/12T 2.6GHz CPU
					

FEATURES: CORES/THREADS 6C/12T BASE CLOCK 2.6GHz BOOST CLOCK 4.4GHz SOCKET LGA1200 SPECIFICATION: Information: Model Intel Core i5-11400 SKU BX8070811400 Frequency 2600 MHz Maximum turbo frequency 4400 MHz Socket LGA1200 Architecture: Microarchitecture Rocket Lake Processor core Rocket Lake-S...




					computerorbit.com


----------



## bettz (Jun 21, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> This dealer has that cpu in stock atm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks but now im comparing it to the cpus @BarbaricSoul recommended
and wondering do i need to spend more? I just want it for casual gaming etc 


AMD Ryzen 7 5800X

or the

Intel Core i7-11700K

Price is great for the 

Intel Core i5 11400F


----------



## Why_Me (Jun 21, 2021)

bettz said:


> Thanks but now im comparing it to the cpus @BarbaricSoul recommended
> and wondering do i need to spend more? I just want it for casual gaming etc
> 
> 
> ...


As far as Intel 10/11 gen cpu's go the unlocked ones are becoming a thing of the past imo.  Z590 boards w/decent VRM's don't come cheap not to mention those cpu's are power hogs.

A set up like this allows you to run that cpu with the power limits turned off in the bios.  It's a round a bout way of OC those cpu's such as this one and that i5 11400F posted up above.  It keeps the cpu in turbo boost mode longer.

https://www.scan.co.uk/products/asu...ie-40-sata3-2x-m2-25gbe-usb-32-gen2-micro-atx
ASUS TUF GAMING B560M-PLUS £129.98









						Intel 8 Core i7 11700F Rocket Lake CPU/Processor
					

Buy from Scan - Intel Core i7 11700F, S 1200, Rocket Lake, 8 Cores, 16 Threads, 2.5GHz, 4.9GHz Turbo, 16MB Cache, 65W, Retail




					www.scan.co.uk
				



Intel Core i7-11700F £299.99

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/scythe-scfm-2000-fuma-2-dual-fan-cpu-cooler-2x120-mm-hs-04f-sy.html
Scythe Fuma 2 CPU Air Cooler £49.99

A better look at that board.









						TUF GAMING B560M-PLUS｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global
					

TUF Gaming series distills essential elements of the latest AMD and Intel® platforms, and combines them with game-ready features and proven durability. Engineered with military-grade components, an upgraded power solution and a comprehensive set of cooling options, this motherboard delivers...




					www.asus.com
				






Why_Me said:


> As far as Intel 10/11 gen cpu's go the unlocked ones are becoming a thing of the past imo.  Z590 boards w/decent VRM's don't come cheap not to mention those cpu's are power hogs.
> 
> A set up like this allows you to run that cpu with the power limits turned off in the bios.  It's a round a bout way of OC those cpu's such as this one and that i5 11400F posted up above.  It keeps the cpu in turbo boost mode longer.
> 
> ...


This is the 11700F @ stock settings. Turn off the PL in the bios and expect a gain of 5 - 8 more FPS on average depending on the game.


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 21, 2021)

Maybe go with a AMD 5600x.


----------



## Tom Sunday (Jun 21, 2021)

Well...I am still stewing here with my Dell XPS 730x weighing-in at a cool 60-pounds and which I purchased in 2008. That's when I had the real money! Upgrading a 100% Dell propiatary case and MB is difficult to say the least. My trusty dremel although has helped on occasions to keep me going over the years and 'Windows 7 Ultimate' has held-up rather well. But now halfway through 2021 has me thinking and pressing hard to jumping into a new EATX set-up with my unruly sausage fingers. Any upgrading ideas? Probably not as the "Dell Propiatary Police" will not permit this too happen? Nevertheless any thoughts of wisdom for an old warrior with $4,000 burning a hole in his pocket and seeking to play "Metro Exodus" with max settings at 1440p?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 21, 2021)

Tom Sunday said:


> Well...I am still stewing here with my Dell XPS 730x weighing-in at a cool 60-pounds and which I purchased in 2008. That's when I had the real money! Upgrading a 100% Dell propiatary case and MB is difficult to say the least. My trusty dremel although has helped on occasions to keep me going over the years and 'Windows 7 Ultimate' has held-up rather well. But now halfway through 2021 has me thinking and pressing hard to jumping into a new EATX set-up with my unruly sausage fingers. Any upgrading ideas? Probably not as the "Dell Propiatary Police" will not permit this too happen? Nevertheless any thoughts of wisdom for an old warrior with $4,000 burning a hole in his pocket and seeking to play "Metro Exodus" with max settings at 1440p?



best to start the thread of you own



bettz said:


> Thanks but now im comparing it to the cpus @BarbaricSoul recommended
> and wondering do i need to spend more? I just want it for casual gaming etc
> 
> 
> ...



The builds I posted and what Why Me is suggesting will play and feel the same when they are new. My builds will likely stay relevant longer as the CPUs are stronger. Kinda like how a 3570k is showing it's age, but a 3770k fairs better in comparison.


----------



## Tom Sunday (Jun 21, 2021)

BarbaricSoul said:


> best to start the thread of you own


Yes I agree...it's not exactly like me in having only to "popping-in" a new MB. Thanks!


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Jun 22, 2021)

5600x, MSI B550-A Pro, 2x8GB 3200c16 Crucial or something... Maybe new cooler and then a GPU down the road.


----------



## Why_Me (Jun 22, 2021)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> 5600x, MSI B550-A Pro, 2x8GB 3200c16 Crucial or something... Maybe new cooler and then a GPU down the road.


Seeing how Ryzen cpu's are more memory dependant I'd think 3600Mhz RAM would be the better choice for the 5600x.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Jun 22, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> Seeing how Ryzen cpu's are more memory dependant I'd think 3600Mhz RAM would be the better choice for the 5600x.


If they are roughly the same price sure, otherwise crucial rev e kit you can just throw 1.4v at it and run 3600+ on a 3200 kit.. Avoid the cheaper Patriot and Team 2x8 and particularly 2x16 3600 kits, especially 3600 18-22-22 XMPs, those are rubbish and often don't even run the XMPs properly (yes really).

Also, they are not "more memory dependent", if anything they are less memory dependent but in reality it just varies by workload... Either way, a 10900k with a well tuned dual rank 4266 16-16-16 setup will smoke one with a 3200c16 XMP, like night and day, honestly it's bigger than the gap you can make with ryzen (32c16 xmp Vs 3733-3800 14-14-14 tuned) just because you are stuck on a lot of subtimings at around 3800 for frequency while comet lake you can just wang up the frequency all you like with the same subtimings. Then on top of that zen relies more on the cache to keep data locality, so less DRAM accesses at the end of the day, and overall latency is higher with IF compared to ring bus so the same latency gain between IMC and DRAM is a smaller proportion of the overall core to DRAM latency. The main thing with intel I'd that to run really hot memory settings you basically need a 2dimm motherboard, while just about any crummy AM4 board can run good daily b-die 3600-4000 with 14-14-14 or 14-15-14 primaries.


----------



## bettz (Jun 22, 2021)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> If they are roughly the same price sure, otherwise crucial rev e kit you can just throw 1.4v at it and run 3600+ on a 3200 kit.. Avoid the cheaper Patriot and Team 2x8 and particularly 2x16 3600 kits, especially 3600 18-22-22 XMPs, those are rubbish and often don't even run the XMPs properly (yes really).
> 
> Also, they are not "more memory dependent", if anything they are less memory dependent but in reality it just varies by workload... Either way, a 10900k with a well tuned dual rank 4266 16-16-16 setup will smoke one with a 3200c16 XMP, like night and day, honestly it's bigger than the gap you can make with ryzen (32c16 xmp Vs 3733-3800 14-14-14 tuned) just because you are stuck on a lot of subtimings at around 3800 for frequency while comet lake you can just wang up the frequency all you like with the same subtimings. Then on top of that zen relies more on the cache to keep data locality, so less DRAM accesses at the end of the day, and overall latency is higher with IF compared to ring bus so the same latency gain between IMC and DRAM is a smaller proportion of the overall core to DRAM latency. The main thing with intel I'd that to run really hot memory settings you basically need a 2dimm motherboard, while just about any crummy AM4 board can run good daily b-die 3600-4000 with 14-14-14 or 14-15-14 primaries.


I'm not going to overclock or change alot that's to technical lol


----------



## QuietBob (Jun 22, 2021)

bettz said:


> I've mainly been playing call of duty and fortnite but noticed I've had to put the graphics on low to stop the stuttering. . . . I'm more than happy with my GPU at the moment


Both games can be tweaked to run at 60+ fps on your current setup.
Fortnite isn't very taxing unless you set everything to epic. Disable Shadows, set Effects and Post Processing to high and leave the rest on epic. Enable V-sync.
Warzone being a newer title requires bigger sacrifices. Disable all Post Processing Effects and Ambient Occlusion and set everything else to medium. Enable V-sync.



bettz said:


> I'd just like to be able to play most games on medium/high setting . . . I just want it for casual gaming


Warzone is actually quite demanding. You'd want at least an eight-threaded CPU and 16 GB of RAM to play it comfortably on medium settings. In most modern games you will be severely limited by your GPU and so confined to low/medium detail. Unless you don't mind sacrificing visual quality, upgrading just your CPU and RAM will not bring the expected benefits.

That said, the i5-11400 currently has the best price/performance ratio in games and in general use. Paired with the right motherboard and memory, it's a very viable platform upgrade and will let you add a capable GPU once the mining/scalping craze is over.

The 5600x is a faster CPU overall, but the extra cost doesn't seem justified if your primary use is casual gaming.


----------



## bettz (Jun 23, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> Both games can be tweaked to run at 60+ fps on your current setup.
> Fortnite isn't very taxing unless you set everything to epic. Disable Shadows, set Effects and Post Processing to high and leave the rest on epic. Enable V-sync.
> Warzone being a newer title requires bigger sacrifices. Disable all Post Processing Effects and Ambient Occlusion and set everything else to medium. Enable V-sync.
> 
> ...


Tried those settings with fortnite it's on 60fps with everything on low apart from the top option which is now medium. used to be able to run everything on high but i guess as the games updated my cpu has dropped down.

Any recommendations on a motherboard & ram to go with the i5.

Appreciate all the replys


----------



## Hyderz (Jun 23, 2021)

bettz said:


> Tried those settings with fortnite it's on 60fps with everything on low apart from the top option which is now medium.
> 
> Any recommendations on a motherboard & ram to go with the i5.
> 
> Appreciate all the replys



techpowerup did a review on the 11400f and used a z590 motherboard... it doesnt overclock but i think you can use a fast memory
and then tighten the timing to get more performance. although thats a maximus board... and rather pricey


----------



## Why_Me (Jun 23, 2021)

Hyderz said:


> techpowerup did a review on the 11400f and used a z590 motherboard... it doesnt overclock but i think you can use a fast memory
> and then tighten the timing to get more performance. although thats a maximus board... and rather pricey


A B560 board w/half decent VRM's + $40 - $60 cpu cooler + 16GB of 3200 CL16 RAM and you turn off the power limits in the bios.  It's a round a bout way of OC those locked Intel cpu's .. it keeps the cpu in turbo boost mode longer.

Here's an example of two B560 boards that will allow you to do just that without breaking the bank.

https://www.scan.co.uk/products/msi...ta3-2x-m2-crossfire-25gbe-usb-32-gen2x2-m-atx
MSI MAG B560M BAZOOKA £109.99

https://www.scan.co.uk/products/asu...ie-40-sata3-2x-m2-25gbe-usb-32-gen2-micro-atx
ASUS TUF GAMING B560M-PLUS £129.98









						TUF GAMING B560M-PLUS｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global
					

TUF Gaming series distills essential elements of the latest AMD and Intel® platforms, and combines them with game-ready features and proven durability. Engineered with military-grade components, an upgraded power solution and a comprehensive set of cooling options, this motherboard delivers...




					www.asus.com


----------



## bettz (Sep 1, 2021)

Still looking at upgrading just sorting my finances out.

Is the best option still the Ryzen 5600x? Or the Intel i5-11400


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 1, 2021)

bettz said:


> Still looking at upgrading just sorting my finances out.
> 
> Is the best option still the Ryzen 5600x? Or the Intel i5-11400


Ryzen.

Can you get a pic of your power supply label, I want to verify the OEM, you may not have to replace it.


----------



## Why_Me (Sep 1, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ryzen.
> 
> Can you get a pic of your power supply label, I want to verify the OEM, you may not have to replace it.


Cheapest 5600X in the UK is going for 230 quid vs 200 quid for the 11400F.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 1, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> Cheapest 5600X in the UK is going for 230 quid vs 200 quid for the 11400F.


Still go for the 5600


----------



## Why_Me (Sep 1, 2021)

bettz said:


> Still looking at upgrading just sorting my finances out.
> 
> Is the best option still the Ryzen 5600x? Or the Intel i5-11400


11400F went up in price as has pretty much all cpu's, but that MSI board has come down in price.









						MSI MAG B560M BAZOOKA Intel B560 PCIe 4.0 Micro-ATX Motherboard
					

Buy from Scan - MSI MAG B560M BAZOOKA, Intel B560, S 1200, DDR4, PCIe 4.0, SATA3, 2x M.2, CrossFire, 2.5GbE, USB 3.2 Gen2X2, M-ATX




					www.scan.co.uk
				



MSI MAG B560M BAZOOKA £99.98









						Intel Core i5-11400F 2.60GHz (Rocket Lake) Socket LGA1200 Processor - BX8070811400F
					

11th Gen Intel® Core™ i5-11400F desktop processor without processor  graphics. Featuring PCIe Gen 4.0 support. Optimized for gaming,  creating, and productivity. Discrete graphics required.




					www.awd-it.co.uk
				



Intel Core i5-11400F £194.99/(£162.49 ex VAT)


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 1, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> Cheapest 5600X in the UK is going for 230 quid vs 200 quid for the 11400F.


Awful price for i5, good price for Ryzen. The real value kind was 10400F, it should cost 130-150 quid, but when Ryzen 5600X is so relatively cheap, i5 likely isn't worth it.


----------



## bettz (Sep 1, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ryzen.
> 
> Can you get a pic of your power supply label, I want to verify the OEM, you may not have to replace it.


I've bought it now it's been sat upstairs since June

I'm more confused now ryzen vs Intel


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 1, 2021)

bettz said:


> I've bought it now it's been sat upstairs since June
> 
> I'm more confused now ryzen vs Intel



Ryzen for sure.

Now about your power supply get a picture of the label from it please, I want to verify what guts are in it.


----------



## bettz (Sep 2, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ryzen for sure.
> 
> Now about your power supply get a picture of the label from it please, I want to verify what guts are in it.


Its still sealed atm


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 2, 2021)

bettz said:


> Its still sealed atm


Oh you already bought it, I was talking about your current 530W PSU


----------



## bettz (Sep 2, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> Oh you already bought it, I was talking about your current 530W PSU


Yeah had it since June it was on offer and its a modular psu which I've wanted as it'll help tidy up inside the case.

Any motherboard recommendations for the Ryzen? 

The current psu I'm using is this

Psu


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 2, 2021)

It looks like Corsair is cheaping out on the TX-M 650.

I hope your psu is based upon Channel Well Technology (CWT)and not Greatwall

GO HERE and look.



			http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page447.htm
		


Verify the CP number forvyour psu, should be on a bar code.


----------



## bettz (Sep 2, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> It looks like Corsair is cheaping out on the TX-M 650.
> 
> I hope your psu is based upon Channel Well Technology (CWT)and not Greatwall
> 
> ...


Its great wall. 

Mines in the middle recommended one. 

Cp-9020132-UK


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 2, 2021)

You notice the 12V Wattage and current is lower than the CWT unit. All im going to say is good luck with the GW unit.

OEMs I suggest:

Seasonic
SuperFlower
CWT
Andyson

OEMs to avoid:
Sufa/Sirfa/Surfa
ATNG
HEC
Raidmax/Powermax/Powmax


Units of questionable build quality. (Same as avoid pretty much)
Greatwall
Cooler Master
Thermal Take
FSP.

Id rather a FSP than the avoids and questionable build quality.


----------



## bettz (Sep 2, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> You notice the 12V Wattage and current is lower than the CWT unit. All im going to say is good luck with the GW unit.
> 
> OEMs I suggest:
> 
> ...


I just went for the brand Corsair and it had great reviews now I'm worried.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 2, 2021)

bettz said:


> I just went for the brand Corsair and it had great reviews now I'm worried.



The review goes to this link, unreadable,no testing either.


			https://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Corsair_TXMseries_TX650M_650W_1.html.
		


I would suggest looking at EVGA, Rosewill and the suggested OEMs I mentioned.


----------



## Why_Me (Sep 2, 2021)

bettz said:


> I've bought it now it's been sat upstairs since June
> 
> I'm more confused now ryzen vs Intel


Check the reviews w/benchmarks at the bottom of this post and keep in mind you can purchase a decent B560 board such as that MSI Bazooka for 100 quid.










						Intel Core i5 11400F 2.6GHz Socket 1200 Box (CPUs)
					

Compare prices on Intel Core i5 11400F 2.6GHz Socket 1200 Box. Find deals from 39 shops and read reviews on PriceSpy UK. Compare offers from Intel.




					pricespy.co.uk
				












						AMD Ryzen 5 5600X 3.7GHz Socket AM4 Box (CPUs)
					

Compare prices on AMD Ryzen 5 5600X 3.7GHz Socket AM4 Box. Find deals from 49 shops and read reviews on PriceSpy UK. Compare offers from AMD.




					pricespy.co.uk
				













						Intel Core i5 11400F processor review
					

We again descend from eight towards six processor cores and twelve threads, this round with the Core i5 11400F, a processor that might be considered the most high-grade value for money in the Rocket L... An Introduction




					www.guru3d.com
				












						Intel Core i5-11400F Review - The Best Rocket Lake
					

The Core i5-11400F is Intel's most affordable Rocket Lake processor. While its multiplier is locked, you can still adjust the power limit. Once we did that, the CPU ran over 15% faster and almost matched the Core i5-11600K. We also made an interesting discovery regarding Gear 1 vs. Gear 2.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 2, 2021)

Core i 11 are powerhogs.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 2, 2021)

I did the 3570K to 10400F transition (heheh). Overall I think the difference between 3570K -> 5600X/11400F will be big enough that you will be happy with either. Holistically, I went for the cheaper option and used the savings for a better graphics card, allowing me to move to 1440 resolution. I think you will need to take a step back and consider the budget vs setup.


----------



## bettz (Sep 2, 2021)

Fourstaff said:


> I did the 3570K to 10400F transition (heheh). Overall I think the difference between 3570K -> 5600X/11400F will be big enough that you will be happy with either. Holistically, I went for the cheaper option and used the savings for a better graphics card, allowing me to move to 1440 resolution. I think you will need to take a step back and consider the budget vs setup.


Thanks yes the Intel one is almost £80 cheaper than the Ryzen and is rated higher in speed tests. It also gives me more to put towards the ram and motherboard


----------



## bettz (Sep 9, 2021)

After much consideration I've decided to go with the ryzen 5600x

Ive just bought the following motherboard 

Motherboard

Now I just need some ram and a cooler before buying the cpu. 

Thank you all who replied!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 9, 2021)

bettz said:


> After much consideration I've decided to go with the ryzen 5600x
> 
> Ive just bought the following motherboard
> 
> ...


I would ensure the motherboard bios is updated to latest, if there is a means of doing it without powering up or cpu installed do it that way first. Read your motherboard manual.


----------



## Hyderz (Sep 9, 2021)

bettz said:


> After much consideration I've decided to go with the ryzen 5600x
> 
> Ive just bought the following motherboard
> 
> ...


cool motherboard
nice choice! 5600x is a good cpu make sure you pair it with a 3600mhz ram


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 9, 2021)

Agreed -  good chip


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 9, 2021)

bettz said:


> After much consideration I've decided to go with the ryzen 5600x
> 
> Ive just bought the following motherboard
> 
> ...


Im about to get that motherboard for my current sffpc as the b450m board I purchased  had a pcie x4 slot in the top slot which stopped me fitting a rad in the bottom of the case.
From my own research you should take a good look at your options for ram as future upgrades will significantly drop your ram speed I think if you populate all 4 lanes your limited to 2667 so your choice would be to buy either two 8gb sticks of 2666 now so you can upgrade later or buy two sticks of 16gb 3600 of ram now and don't upgrade later.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 9, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Im about to get that motherboard for my current sffpc as the b450m board I purchased  had a pcie x4 slot in the top slot which stopped me fitting a rad in the bottom of the case.
> From my own research you should take a good look at your options for ram as future upgrades will significantly drop your ram speed I think if you populate all 4 lanes your limited to 2667 so your choice would be to buy either two 8gb sticks of 2666 now so you can upgrade later or buy two sticks of 16gb 3600 of ram now and don't upgrade later.



Id read the board specs, manual and any bios updates. Also buying 1 ram set then another is askingnfor problems, buy all 4 or none at all.

I just helped someone resolve a issue like tgat on a TR system.


----------



## bettz (Sep 10, 2021)

I'm going to go for 2 x 8gb 3600mhz sticks thinking 16gb will be enough for what I need. 

Question is do I hold out for black Friday?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 10, 2021)

bettz said:


> I'm going to go for 2 x 8gb 3600mhz sticks thinking 16gb will be enough for what I need.
> 
> Question is do I hold out for black Friday?


No, just buy them


----------



## bettz (Sep 13, 2021)

Today i got some Ram

Corsair Vengeance 

Now i just need a decent cooler


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 13, 2021)

bettz said:


> Today i got some Ram
> 
> Corsair Vengeance
> 
> Now i just need a decent cooler


Ryzen certified, so they should be ok


----------



## bettz (Sep 22, 2021)

Managed to get an amazon used like new Ryzen 5 5600x for under £200 


Now I just need a cooler any suggestions?


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 22, 2021)

Not sure of your budget or clearance in your case but the bequiet dark rock 2 https://www.amazon.co.uk/Be-Quiet-Black-Cooler-Sockets/dp/B087VL2Z21 is pretty well priced for its efficiency.


----------



## bettz (Sep 23, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Not sure of your budget or clearance in your case but the bequiet dark rock 2 https://www.amazon.co.uk/Be-Quiet-Black-Cooler-Sockets/dp/B087VL2Z21 is pretty well priced for its efficiency.


Thanks will take a look

Also been recommended a ARCTIC Freezer 34 eSports DUO

Took the plunge and went for a SCYTHE SCMG-5100 Mugen 5 Rev.B CPU cooler - 120mm

Now I guess I'm going to need some thermal paste


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 23, 2021)

Looks like a good little cooler and has a free screwdriver!!!!!


----------



## bettz (Sep 26, 2021)

Well started the build today after giving the case a good clean and cleaning all the fans. 

Noticed the cpu cooler has damaged fins, so that's going back.


----------



## bettz (Sep 29, 2021)

I've just got a new bitfenix 230mm fan which is going on the bottom and replacing the 2 smaller akasa fans. 

It's got me thinking have I got the airflow right? 

At the moment that is how I've got my fans plus one going on the cpu cooler directing airflow onto the ram

I'm confused as to the bottom fan should it be intake or exhaust? And should I change the fan next to the cpu around?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 29, 2021)

What case do you have?


----------



## bettz (Sep 29, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> What case do you have?


Bitfenix Prodigy M


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 29, 2021)

bettz said:


> Bitfenix Prodigy M


1 confused case, anyways,intakes on top, exhaust on bottom, front is intake, rear is exhaust


----------



## bettz (Sep 29, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> 1 confused case, anyways,intakes on top, exhaust on bottom, front is intake, rear is exhaust


I originally had the bottom as intake probably why the case was full of dust


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 29, 2021)

bettz said:


> I originally had the bottom as intake probably why the case was full of dust


Yup, this case is a backwards type so the filters are at top and front,


----------



## bettz (Sep 29, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> Yup, this case is a backwards type so the filters are at top and front,


It is Confusing especially as the cpu cooler has the fan blowing over the ram & then there's a fan directly behind as an exhaust, which isn't attached atm


----------



## bettz (Oct 2, 2021)

Put all the parts in updated motherboard bios via USB but it's getting stuck on the bios screen.

Changed the boot priority etc

Tried switching the sata cables round in the ssd's and tried different ports

Any ideas?

I'm just about to download Windows 10 onto a usb









Put the windows 10 usb in and it now gives me a boot option which shows my ssd's & hdd's. 

I'm confused


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 2, 2021)

bettz said:


> Put all the parts in updated motherboard bios via USB but it's getting stuck on the bios screen.
> 
> Changed the boot priority etc
> 
> ...


What drive do you want to be the boot drive? The Samsung or the Crucial?


----------



## bettz (Oct 2, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> What drive do you want to be the boot drive? The Samsung or the Crucial?


It was the Samsung but it just wouldn't boot. 

Ended up reinstalling windows 10 on to the ssd and no problems since. I just don't understand why it wouldn't boot.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 2, 2021)

bettz said:


> It was the Samsung but it just wouldn't boot.
> 
> Ended up reinstalling windows 10 on to the ssd and no problems since. I just don't understand why it wouldn't boot.


When installing an os it is best to leave all other storage drives disconnected as windows tends to want to put boot files on the other drives. What that means is if you install windows with those other drives attached and then you remove 1 of those drives it can cause windows to not boot. This dates back to Windows XP.

So before inserting a windows os disk to install you want to disconnect the other drives to prevent the bootability problem and ensure a clean os install.


----------



## bettz (Oct 2, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> When installing an os it is best to leave all other storage drives disconnected as windows tends to want to put boot files on the other drives. What that means is if you install windows with those other drives attached and then you remove 1 of those drives it can cause windows to not boot. This dates back to Windows XP.
> 
> So before inserting a windows os disk to install you want to disconnect the other drives to prevent the bootability problem and ensure a clean os install.


I almost pulled the trigger and bought a Samsung 1tb ssd earlier as the ones I've got are 120gb & 256gb. 

I just use the smaller one for Windows and apps and the 256gb one for games


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 2, 2021)

bettz said:


> I almost pulled the trigger and bought a Samsung 1tb ssd earlier as the ones I've got are 120gb & 256gb.
> 
> I just use the smaller one for Windows and apps and the 256gb one for games


I have a 256GB 840 Pro with a WD Velociraptor 1TB from 2014.

Windows 7 Pro


----------



## bettz (Oct 2, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> I have a 256GB 840 Pro with a WD Velociraptor 1TB from 2014.
> 
> Windows 7 Pro


If I just get a 1tb ssd I can just stick games and Windows on it plus it means I can lose a sata cable from the psu but I don't think it's worth £80


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 2, 2021)

bettz said:


> If I just get a 1tb ssd I can just stick games and Windows on it plus it means I can lose a sata cable from the psu but I don't think it's worth £80


So are you just wanting to use 1 drive and no others?

The reason for my setup is to keep the OS for OS stuff only and the Velociraptor for games and media.

Its so the 256GB has plenty of room for OS updates


----------



## bettz (Oct 2, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> So are you just wanting to use 1 drive and no others?
> 
> The reason for my setup is to keep the OS for OS stuff only and the Velociraptor for games and media.
> 
> Its so the 256GB has plenty of room for OS updates


I'm still using a Western Digital WD20EARX 2TB Green HD which has all my music and photos on.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 2, 2021)

bettz said:


> I'm still using a Western Digital WD20EARX 2TB Green HD which has all my music and photos on.


As a Suggestion, use the fastest SSD for the OS.


----------

